# My First Mystery Dial



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Arrived from the US today. My first Mystery Dial & hopefully not my last.

Louvic circa 1960's









​
A light dial clean & Acrylic polish & voila.








Quite taken with it as Bulova are my thing hope to add a Bulova version in the near future.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

So let me get this right. Is it ten to jewels or jewels past ten? :angel_not:

Mike


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Thats a cracker. Mmm, may have to keep a look out for one of those myself.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Really like the look of that but I would have to check the cell phone for time


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Really like the look of that but I would have to check the cell phone for time


Yes a few G & T 'S and things could get a little vague. Great excuse for being late home though :drinks:


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

feenix said:


> Thats a cracker. Mmm, may have to keep a look out for one of those myself.


Some real beauties out there by JLC , Longines, Vacheron etc but way above my price bracket :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

lordofthefiles said:


> Yes a few G & T 'S and things could get a little vague. Great excuse for being late home though :drinks:


Hah! Now I get the point of these mystery dials!! :thumbup:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice...I've always liked the effect of mystery watches/clocks.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Louvic is the Louvic Watch Inc. or Louvic Watch Company Inc. from New York, USA, although they used swiss movements (so "swiss made").










Trade marks from this company were Baldwin, Zan-Dell and Louvic de Luxe.

Andreas


----------

